# Available Brands of Wood Pellets and/or Crumble Products



## JimD (Sep 9, 2006)

Greetings!!

Depending on where you reside, wood pellet/crumble products may or may not be available. 
With the assistance of forum members (y'all take a bow now!), a good list has beencompiledof the different makers.

Hopefully those that are in search of this elusive treasure can use this to find something suitable.

If anybunnie knows of other brands not listed, please add them to the list.

Good Luck!! 
Have Fun!!!

"The game's afoot!"



~JimD
I love WoodyPet!____:bunnydance:____

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

ABM (Advanced Bedding Management)
Dragon Mountain
Dry Den
Dry Stall
Equi-Litter 
EquineFresh
Feline Pine 
Gentle Touch Products
Guardian Horse Bedding 
J.P. McCrumb Woodshavings
Kaytee
Kentucky Komfort
Lone Star Bedding 
Magnum Horse Products 
Norstar Pellet Bedding
Pine Stall Horse Bedding
Pinnacle Pine Horse Bedding
Woody Pet
Agway (their own brand)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 9, 2006)

Megazorb is a good brand of horse bedding that can be used for litter in the uk. 

http://www.megazorb.co.uk/about_megazorb.htm


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

Great thread! I know there is some obscure brand sold at TSC that replaced Woody Pet, and I'll add it on here once I remember what it was called


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2006)

I just decided I wanted to make the switch from carefresh to a woody pet like product, so...

Just last night I got this: 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_R_3251_PC_productlist_Nav_234_N_26+100+30+5482_sku_863688_familyID_10515.aspxGreenPet 

Aspen Supreme pellets from petco. This was basically all I could find. We don't exactly have any feed stores around. This brand also makes corncob bedding, but I knew that wasn't supposed to be safe to be ingested, so I got this one. 

They also had this product, for a dollar more, but I wasn't sure how absorbent it would be... 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_R_8381_PC_productlist_Nav_234_N_26+100_cp_2_Nao_12_sku_267384_familyID_7422.aspx

If anyone has tried this can I get some feedback on either brand?


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a point to note: Fire Master Woodpellets (for burning in wood stoves) is the exact same thing asPinestall wood pellets.

The same company makes the product and just packages itdifferently. I pick up the Firemaster wood pellets at Ronafor about half the price of the Pinestall at a petstore.

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 9, 2006)

Fire Mastersold for $4.00for a 40 lb. bag at HomeDepot. The pellets smelled so strong ofPine that I put instorage for it toairout. It seems itwill stay there, until Ifinish my Woody Pet.

This is the time of year, whenthe hardware stores are startingto stock their shelves withwood burning pellets.

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Sep 9, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> Just a point to note: Fire Master Wood pellets(for burning in wood stoves) is the exact same thing as Pinestall woodpellets.
> 
> The same company makes the product and just packages itdifferently. I pick up the Firemaster wood pellets at Ronafor about half the price of the Pinestall at a petstore.
> 
> --Dawn


Hi Dawn,

Stove pellets are okay as long as they process out the components harmful to our bunnies.
Some of the manufacturers make stove pellets as well as products used for animals.
Airomatic oils are often not processed out of the stove pellets.
Just make sure that products are throughly researched prior to use.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 9, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Some of the manufacturers make stove pellets as well as products used for animals.


Fire Masterwas listed as 100% PinePellets, No Additives, No Chemicals,andsafe for pets. Itdoesn't say how they processed itthough, (kiln dried or not).

And it's a product of B.C.

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Some of themanufacturers make stove pellets as well as products used for animals.
> ...


After reasearching a bit I found that thewood pellet productintended for use with animals made by Fire Master is Pine Stall, PetMaster, or Litter Master
http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/app/ccc/search/navigate.do?language=eng&amp;portal=1&amp;subPortal=&amp;estblmntNo=234567060739&amp;profile=completeProfile


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 9, 2006)

I've bought both Pinestall and Firemaster, and they are exactly identical.

In fact all the rabbit rescues in my local area have Firemaster on their wish list.

It is the EXACT same as the Pinestall, just in a different bag. No additives or firestarters...

--Dawn


----------



## canela_2004 (Sep 9, 2006)

There is a generic Feline Pine too, it'sPetsmart brand called ExquisiCat Pine Litter. Its about $2less than the Feline Pine.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 9, 2006)

Marth Animal and Reptile Pellet Bedding

It's made in Wisconsin and might only be available locally.It's okay but I liked ABM better. Unfortunately that's alonger drive.

And so does that mean that reptiles aren't animals?


----------



## Spring (Sep 9, 2006)

There's also a product here calledStall Drythat I get at the feed store. Very nice stuff! 

http://www.absorbentproductsltd.com/default.htm


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> There's also a product here calledStallDrythat I get at the feed store. Very nice stuff!
> 
> http://www.absorbentproductsltd.com/default.htm


You must be getting theequine bedding product they make (*wood pellets).
Is it full pellets or a crumble?
What's it costing? 
I see they make it in a few different size bags. What is available for you?

We don't have feed stores by us...or TSC...or any of those neat places.But horse people in our area, that use wood pellet/crumble, must begetting it from somewhere.:?

~Jim

*(They also makean earth/clay product fordeodorizing.)


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Megazorb is a good brand of horse bedding that can be usedfor litter in the uk.
> 
> http://www.megazorb.co.uk/about_megazorb.htm



THANKS Bunnys_rule !!

Our UK members are often asking about the wood pelletsand where they can get them.

It looks like acrumble product. 
The website states that it comes in 85 litre weatherproof bags.
I see there's prices and a list of stores on the website.

Very Nice!!

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> I just decided I wanted to make the switch from carefresh toa woody pet like product, so...
> 
> Just last night I got this
> *Green Pet Aspen Supreme Pellets Pet &amp; Bird All Natural Litter/Bedding*
> ...




Hi missyscove from S. CA! Thanks for the info!

I didn't realize that there were that many kinds available. Cost is a big factor between some of the brands, for sure.

I pay $4.79 for a 30lb bag of Woody Pet (crumble).

*Green Pet Aspen Supreme Pellets Pet &amp; Bird All NaturalLitter/Bedding* looks like it's pellets (desription says "aspenparticles"). Only Aspen...no pine or cedar used. Safe for rabbits.Online price: 20lb bag goes for $11 to $12(USA). 

*Critter Country Litter 'N Bedding* is a pelletized straw litter.
Online price: 20lb bag goes for $11 to $12(USA).



~Jim


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Marth Animal and Reptile Pellet Bedding
> 
> It's made in Wisconsin and might only be available locally.It's okay but I liked ABM better. Unfortunately that's alonger drive.
> 
> And so does that mean that reptiles aren't animals?


Hiya!

They make their pellets from 100% kiln dried, virgin wood particles. Sounds good to me .

It says it comes in a 40 lb bag. How much does it cost?

What local places do they sell it at by you?

Website: http://www.marthwood.com/shave.htm

~Jim


----------



## naturestee (Sep 10, 2006)

Marth is at just about all of the local feedmills (at least, the ones that carry any pellet bedding) except for theone in Saukville that sells ABM. It's about $5 for 40 lbs.

ABM I think was $5 for 50 lbs. It had a smaller pellet size and less dust than Marth.


----------



## JimD (Sep 10, 2006)

*canela_2004 wrote:*


> There is a generic Feline Pine too, it's Petsmart brandcalled ExquisiCat Pine Litter. Its about $2 less than theFeline Pine.


Hi canela!!
Thanks for your input on this!

ExquisiCat Pine is a pelleted litter is made from compressed natural pine wood.

Online pricing $9 for a 20 lb bag.

~Jim


----------



## Spring (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's the link to all the detailed stuff about it.

http://www.absorbentproductsltd.com/StallDryEquinePellets.htm

For the wood pellets it's$4.99 CAN for a 35lb bag. The 35lbbag is the only size it comes in where I get it, and it's a pellet butit crumbles when it absorbs moisture. Very good at controlling odor!


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 17, 2006)

We can add Southern States Premium PelletBedding to the list. Our local feed store carries it. I'm pretty suremost Agway dealers carry it. I paid $4.95 for a 30# bag.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2006)

My TSC quit carrying Woody Pet. 

They only have Equine Pine now. It's $5 for 40 pounds andlooks exactly like Woody Pet, but it doesn't say how it's processed.


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 17, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> My TSC quit carrying Woody Pet.
> 
> They only have Equine Pine now. It's $5 for 40 pounds andlooks exactly like Woody Pet, but it doesn't say how it's processed.


They must be doing it nationwide because they quit carrying it at ourTSC, too. I thought about buying some of the Equine Pine but it smelledso strongly of pine that just standing next to it was starting to giveme a headache. That's when I went to the feed store to see what theycarried. They carry Woody Pet, as well as the Southern States, but Iwas told that the price for the Woody Pet was going to go up (it'scurrently $6.90 a bag) due to the cost of having it shipped in fromCanada. I'm guessing that's probably why TSC isn't carrying it anymore.



Heather


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm using the Equine Pine and haven't noticedany strong odor in my bag. The rabbits haven't beenaffected. Believe me, if it bothered Snuggy, she would let meknow. I'd be cleaning up pee everywhere.


----------



## Evan55 (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought any pine based pellets are bad? I passed on feline pine at walmart for this reason.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2006)

Pine is okay if it's kiln dried. Thatmeans it's heated so that the dangerous aromatic oils are drivenoff. I believe Feline Pine is kiln dried, although it's muchmore expensive than pellet litter bought at farm and feed stores.

Laura, if you scroll down this Q&amp;A page for Equine Pine, it talks about how it's kiln dried. So it's safe.
http://www.equinepine.com/qa.html


----------



## JimD (Oct 17, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> We can add Southern States Premium Pellet Bedding to thelist. Our local feed store carries it. I'm pretty sure most Agwaydealers carry it. I paid $4.95 for a 30# bag.




According to the store locator, the Agway where I buy Woody Pet alsocarries SS pellets. I'm just about due to pick up a load so maybe I'llcheck them out. Always good to have backup, eh!?

`jim


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 17, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*


> *nuttinbutrouble wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wecan add Southern States Premium Pellet Bedding to the list. Our localfeed store carries it. I'm pretty sure most Agway dealers carry it. Ipaid $4.95 for a 30# bag.
> ...


These days it seems pretty good to have a backup plan, especially withTSC no longer carrying Woody Pet and the price going up at otherdealers.



Heather


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> These days it seems pretty good to have a backup plan,especially with TSC no longer carrying Woody Pet and the price going upat other dealers.
> 
> Heather



I agree. I remember when I had trouble getting Woody Pet by me. I endedup loading up my car when I went to the Boathouse Party. There was aTSC in Amenia, NY that was on my way home from CT.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Iended up loading up my car when I went to the Boathouse Party. Therewas a TSC in Amenia, NY that was on my way home from CT.


Jim D, Ally and I went to Amenia the last night we werethere! We just wanted to say we'd been to New York!Hee hee.

We ate at an incredible Italian restaurant there.


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I ended uploading up my car when I went to the Boathouse Party. There was a TSCin Amenia, NY that was on my way home from CT.
> ...


Remember the Suites at Sharon ? 

Wasn't there a continental breakfast served poolside? :expressionless

`jim


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Remember the Suites at Sharon ?
> 
> Wasn't there a continental breakfast served poolside? :expressionless


Heh - if you're referring to the vending machine next to the cess pool, then yes.


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Remember theSuites at Sharon ?
> ...


I must have missed the vending machines....darn. I'll have to check them out during my next stay.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> Imust have missed the vending machines....darn. I'll have to check themout during my next stay.


Next stay?! I'd rather sleep in the car.


----------



## JimD (Oct 18, 2006)

:dunno.....you mean the green stuff wasn't "organic sunscreen"?


----------



## JimD (Oct 30, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*


> *nuttinbutrouble wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wecan add Southern States Premium Pellet Bedding to the list. Our localfeed store carries it. I'm pretty sure most Agway dealers carry it. Ipaid $4.95 for a 30# bag.
> ...




I drove out to the Agway yesterday. The manager advised me that theystock some of the Southern State products, but he wasn't aware thatthey made the pellet bedding, too. He gets stove pellets made by them,but he's limited to how much he can get and then it's mostly spokenfor. He said that he'll talk to the SS rep this week and inquire aboutthe pellet bedding for me.
In the meantime I picked up 12 bags of Woody Pet.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've found another good litter for our UKmembers, Bio-catolet.http://www.thehayexperts.com/product_info.php?cPath=11&amp;products_id=31

I started using it last week and I'm very impressed, it holds odorsvery well although it does smell a bit grassy when it has been used!

Also, I _think_ woodypet is now available over here, somebody on aUK forum I go to posted aboutit.:?http://www.woodypet.co.ukI'mgoing to have to start looking for it!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bio-catolet *seems like CareFresh.

If you can getWoodyPet that would begreat! Stock up likeJimD, you can't gowrong. Wonder howmuch they will be chargingfor a bag.

Rainbows!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 19, 2006)

I just picked up a new brand of wood pellets from a local feed store today.

It's call Armstrong Horse Comfort and it was $3.60 (Can) for 40 lbs.

http://www.armstrongpellets.com/comfort.html

I haven't tried it yet, but looks to be the same as all other woodpellets I've tried (Pinestall, and Firemaster). I'll updateafter it's been used.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Bump* for CrystalBalll

--Dawn


----------



## JimD (Jan 5, 2007)

:bump

for cmh9023


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone know anyone who sells woody pellet or equine fresh near the fort worth tx area?


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2009)

*WhyMista wrote: *


> Anyone know anyone who sells woody pellet or equine fresh near the fort worth tx area?


Tractor supply has a brand that they sell - I forget what it is - but I just bought some for $5.29 for a 40 pound bag on black Friday.

You can go to www.mytsc.com to find a location near you.


----------



## BethM (Nov 29, 2009)

For a while, I as using Cozy 'n' Fresh from TSC. I believe it is made by the same company that makes Equine Pine? The package claims to have added "activated carbon for odor control," and it did smell a bit different to me than Feline Pine. The bunnies didn't seem to mind.

Here in the Kansas City metro area, it is selling for $6.49 for a 20lb bag. 

The other brands of horse stall bedding there did not specify on the package if they were kiln dried or not, and I did not recognize the name.

(After deciding that I don't like shopping at a store that sells live animals, I did switch back to Feline Pine. I can buy the name-branded FP at Target here, for $8.34 for 20lbs. This is less expensive than even the generic ExquisiCat being sold by PetsMart. Every once in a while, there will be a $1 off manufacturer's coupon, and those times, I will buy every bag they have on the shelf. I also get a 5% discount for paying with my Target card.)


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 29, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *WhyMista wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anyone know anyone who sells woody pellet or equine fresh near the fort worth tx area?
> ...


Thanks. I checked their website but could not find it on the website so I figured they might have stopped selling it. 

Now lets hope they have one nearby


----------



## JimD (Nov 29, 2009)

*WhyMista wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *WhyMista wrote: *
> ...



I recommend calling the TSC and asking if they carry Woody Pet, Equine Pine, Guardian.....or an equivalent wood pellet product for horse stalls/bedding.
They don't always list it on their websites.

*Tractor Supply Co. Store #461 
*3919 TELEPHONE RD - LAKE WORTH TX 76135
(817) 237-5222


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 30, 2009)

^^Thats a good idea since lake worth isn't far but its not close.

Thanks again


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been using Kaytee's Total Comfort for the litter. However it's getting expensive and very dusty. We change 4 litter pans every other day. I've been reading about the Horse wood pellets. I just found Woody Pet at a local store 30lb for $7.99. Tractor Supply has Equine Fresh 40lb for $6.49. Is their a difference in quality and which is better for the buns?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 23, 2009)

I've started using Stampede brand horse bedding pellets and love them. They absorb odor so well and give the bunny room a nice "outdoorsy" smell. Even my outside trash can where I dump used litter doesn't smell anymore. I paid $8 for a 40 lb. bag, which will last about a month with my 4 bnunnies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer Wood stove pellets over Woody Pet now.Stove Pellets aremore readily available and is cheaper for a lager bag. I hadWoody Pet for a few years and I notice they don't seem to be as absorbent as the stove pellets. The wood stove pellets are larger in size, and really fluff up into a light colored sawdust when they get wet. Woody Pet turned into a dark stain and cakesin my litter boxand the bottom is still damp. My Woody Pet is a smaller pellet andhas morecrumbled and broken pieces. Woody Pet (though it is very good) does not absorb odour as well as the wood stove pellet.

In a rating as good, better, best.

I would give Woody Pet ... Better.
And Wood Stove Pellets ... Best.

Hey Jim,did you have a chance to try out any Wood Stove Pellets and compare them to Woody Pet.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I prefer Wood stove pellets over Woody Pet now.Stove Pellets aremore readily available and is cheaper for a lager bag. I hadWoody Pet for a few years and I notice they don't seem to be as absorbent as the stove pellets. The wood stove pellets are larger in size, and really fluff up into a light colored sawdust when they get wet. Woody Pet turned into a dark stain and cakesin my litter boxand the bottom is still damp. My Woody Pet is a smaller pellet andhas morecrumbled and broken pieces. Woody Pet (though it is very good) does not absorb odour as well as the wood stove pellet.
> 
> In a rating as good, better, best.
> 
> ...


For some reason, wood stove pellets are scarce in Florida. I wonder why, lol. I love the horse bedding pellets though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> For some reason, wood stove pellets are scarce in Florida. *I wonder why, lol.* I love the horse bedding pellets though.



:rofl:

I wonder if there is any difference between wood stove pellets and horse bedding pellets. They woulddo the same thing if it was absorbing moisture or burning in a stove. I wonder if both would have the same grade ofsafety if there was such a thing.

Our 40 lb. wood stove pellets is $6 - $7 a bag if I remember correctly. It's been a long time since I last got some.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks I'll look into wood pellet also. I think Lowes carry it. Will it cause any harm if the buns chew on it? That will be my main concern.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Will it cause any harm if the buns chew on it?


They might want to do a taste test but they will find it is only wood, so they will eventually ignore it. The thing you might beconcerned about,is some bunnies like to dig in it.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> The thing you might beconcerned about,is some bunnies like to dig in it.


This might sound ignorant on my part, but what would happen if they do dig in it? Please don't tell me it would ignite!:?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

No it won't ignite, unless you set a match to it. 

The bunnies will just make a mess and spill pellets all overthe floor. That's where the "bunny slave" comes in mind.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

Phew! That's when the vaccum comes in place!

Perhaps I should have gotten a pellet stove instead. Think I can recycle the pellets then?:biggrin2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For some reason, wood stove pellets are scarce in Florida. *I wonder why, lol.* I love the horse bedding pellets though.
> ...



From the reading I've done on the Internet, I'm pretty sure they're exactly the same product, just packaged differently for different applications.

As an example,I bought abag of "Firemaster" brandwood stove pellets ata local building supply. The local tack and feed sells a brand of horse stall pellets called "Pinemaster." I'm not 100% certain, but something tells me both of these products are manufactured by the same company... 

Rue


----------



## JimD (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I wonder if there is any difference between wood stove pellets and horse bedding pellets. They woulddo the same thing if it was absorbing moisture or burning in a stove. I wonder if both would have the same grade ofsafety if there was such a thing.
> 
> Our 40 lb. wood stove pellets is $6 - $7 a bag if I remember correctly. It's been a long time since I last got some.



I think you'll find that a lot of thecompanies that make pellets for bedding also make pellets for stoves.

There are also two kinds of stove pellets....hardwood and softwood.
The drying process make both safe to use for the buns.

I wasn't too impressed with the last load of Woody Pet that I got.
Over the past few years, Woody Pet has become very inconsistent.
More crumble than pellets, less absorbent, less odor control.
The look and feel even changes from batch to batch....sometime upsetting my buns to the point of refusing to use their litter pans.
Very disappointing to say the least.

I found a site that gives some pretty good info about stove pellets.
I've got a dealer about 10 miles from me. 
http://woodpellets.com/

However, I still have about a dozen bags for Woody Pet to use up.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 24, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> I wasn't too impressed with the last load of Woody Pet that I got.
> Over the past few years, Woody Pet has become very inconsistent.
> More crumble than pellets, less absorbent, less odor control.
> The look and feel even changes from batch to batch....sometime upsetting my buns to the point of refusing to use their litter pans.
> Very disappointing to say the least.


Good to know.Thanks Jim. 

Just got back from the Tractor Supply store and purchased a bag of Equine Fresh. Figure I'll mix a little in the current litter to get them used to it before we switch over completely. 40lb for $6.49.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 24, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> For some reason, wood stove pellets are scarce in Florida. I wonder why, lol.


They do have outdoor fireplace!:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 24, 2009)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For some reason, wood stove pellets are scarce in Florida. I wonder why, lol.
> ...


Indoor and outdoor fireplaces down here are usually gas. It's rare to find a real wood-burner here (except in older "historic type" homes).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 24, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> More crumble than pellets, less absorbent, less odor control.
> The look and feel even changes from batch to batch....sometime upsetting my buns to the point of refusing to use their litter pans.
> Very disappointing to say the least.


That could be the reason Pebbles stopped using her litter box. :headsmack

Buck use to say that Woody Pet was inconsistent and he didn't like the crumbled pellets.

I have1 bag of Woody Pet left, and 3 bags of Firemaster wood stove pellets. But I am going to stock up on more stove pellets this Saturday as Rona is marking everything down 10%.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I have1 bag of Woody Pet left, and 3 bags of Firemaster wood stove pellets. But I am going to stock up on more stove pellets this Saturday as Rona is marking everything down 10%.


That sounds like a good thing to spend Christmas money on, bunny litter. I hope they still have some in stock.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 24, 2009)

Ooh! Thanks for the heads up, Stan!

Rue


----------



## bunnylove817 (Dec 25, 2009)

I use Equinefresh for my bunny. It was recommended to me by a lady with the house rabbit society (so im assuming it has to be safe if they use it). It seems to work pretty well amd one bag last over a month and is only 5$ a bag at TSC.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 26, 2009)

40 lb. bag of Firemaster wood pellets costed $4.94 on the Boxing Day sale today. :bunnydance:

Plus I got 4X the air miles bonus.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Plus I got 4X the air miles bonus.


How far did you have to go to get the pellet?


----------



## JimD (Oct 24, 2014)

Why didn't somebunny tell me that Woody Pet went out of business!!!???!!!:bigtears:

My search on for a replacement. :sigh: :litterempty:
I'm so glad I started this thread eons ago.


----------



## Sugarbread (Oct 25, 2014)

I just get wood stove pellets from TSC for my English Angora buck. $5 for a huge bag. &#128522;


----------



## TinksMama (Oct 27, 2014)

I buy the Tractor Supply brand, they work really well and cost around $5 for 40lbs. I also made my own litter box screens (like these), to make it easier to sift the bunny pebbles from the bedding, so it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## JimD (Nov 16, 2014)

I think I just used the last scoop of Woody Pet left on the planet!! :sosad
The Agway now carries Boreal pellets as a replacement. I bought a couple of bags today and mixed some in when I changed Houdini's litter pan. I hope she likes them.leaseplease:


----------

